# NTT Docomo



## Aka-Aka (15 Juli 2013)

Heute möchte ich ein weiteres Lesezeichen setzen... Dass der japanische Telekommunikationskonzern NTT DOCOMO (der zu einem Drittel der japanischen Regierung gehört) schon vor längerer Zeit die Düsseldorfer net-mobile AG gekauft hat (oder 80% davon), das hatte ich schon erwähnt. Steht auch in Wikipedia.

Was ich irgendwie überlesen habe, ist die Tatsache, dass NTT Docomo für schlappe 300 Mio US$ die nette Firma Buongiorno gekauft hat (mitsamt den Firmen, die sich diese wiederum einverleibt haben).

Damit wird NTT Docomo zum "Big Player" bei Themen wie "Abzocke durch SMS-Abos" und so weiter.

Der GF von NTT Docomo Deutschland sitzt deshalb auch im Vorstand der "net-m Privatbank 1891 AG", früher bekannt als "Bankverein Werther".
Diese Bank kennen in Deutschland auch diverse Staatsanwaltschaften.
(PS: Traxpay kenne ich noch nicht)

Weil wir Deutschen mindestens so höflich sind wie die Japaner, wollen wir hiermit NTT Docomo in unserem schönen Forum begrüßen:

詐欺師のための場所はありません

Wir hoffen das Beste und erwarten... das Übliche.


----------

